
Mars One Finalist Explains Exactly How It’s Ripping Off Supporters - SonicSoul
https://medium.com/matter/mars-one-insider-quits-dangerously-flawed-project-2dfef95217d3
======
ColinWright
Much previous discussion, claim and counter claim. Here's a search of previous
submissions (plus additional hits of other topics):

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=mars%20one&sort=byDate&prefix&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=mars%20one&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
SonicSoul
i actually assumed this link was already submitted so I used the YC
bookmarklet to +1 and read comments but since it didn't exist it got
submitted. sorry bout that

